# Clamping sets on offer again



## graduate_owner (9 Sep 2016)

Hi all,
MSC are again offering 52 piece clamp sets in 16mm (5/8) for £25 plus VAT plus carriage. I bought a set while ago (wrong size for my mill, but the other sizes were quite a bit dearer so I just milled mine down to suit). There was even a 15% discount for online purchases at the time so almost coverec the dreaded VAT. My set even came with a spanner and slot clearer, as well as the full 52 pieces.
Msmdirect.co.uk if anyone's interested. 

Edit - that's mscdirect, not msm.

K


----------



## NazNomad (9 Sep 2016)

After much head scratching, I presume you meant http://www.mscdirect.co.uk/


----------



## graduate_owner (9 Sep 2016)

Sorry Naz, yes you are right. Yet another typo.

Good price though.

K


----------

